# Old Lee County 8 point.



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2013)

Got him this afternoon on my buddy`s place right down from the house. He had his eyes on those does. 194 pounds on the hoof. Shot him with my single shot 270.


----------



## mattech (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice one, Congrats!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice buck.

What kind of gun are you shooting?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2013)

Natty Bumppo said:


> Nice buck.
> 
> What kind of gun are you shooting?





It`s a Browning 1885 High Wall with a 28 inch octagon barrel. 270 caliber. I like single shot rifles.


----------



## Buckfever (Dec 7, 2013)

Congrats on a nice a buck Nic!


----------



## . (Dec 7, 2013)

Cool!  That's a nice one.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 7, 2013)

*Nice buck Nic.*

Single shot rifles will do it everytime


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2013)

Now that's a handsome gnarly dude. Well done Nick. He will look good on the wall.


----------



## 2-shot (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice buck


----------



## deadend (Dec 7, 2013)

Good looking buck! I like that hooked main beam.


----------



## K80 (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice, and with a perfect shot.


----------



## marknga (Dec 7, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice buck, nice shot, nice rifle. Congrats.


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 7, 2013)

When I heard the shot I knew he would be a good one! He was worth the wait!
Congrats!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 7, 2013)

In the truck!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice buck, great shot, and a beautiful rifle. Now I want to see which knife you used to yank the hide off of him....


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice buck and rifle too.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 7, 2013)

Congrats my friend!  Glad to see you are keeping up with the Redhead.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats on a big ol whitetail who looks like he's the boss of that place in your fine photo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Nick, those tines look just sharp and pointed enough to poke out another bucks eyeball


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats sir!

Brute of a buck.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 8, 2013)

*Very nice buck...*

I love the picture of him at the field edge checking out the does.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 8, 2013)

Fine job and great pictures! He is big bodied joker!


----------



## jesnic (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice deer! He's been around around the block a time or two.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 8, 2013)

Great buck, Nic.  Good to see the Redhead saved a few for you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats on a fine buck, Nic-that's a gnarly old warrior. I like the photo of him coming out into the field, too!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 8, 2013)

Way to go Big Brother!


----------



## Joe r (Dec 8, 2013)

nice deer!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice un and he looks rutted up.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice buck if you had shot that spike you would have never seen big boy


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 13, 2013)

heck yeah!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice looking buck. Congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 13, 2013)

Good one my friend, and it looks like that bullet hole was right where it ought to be.


----------



## 12pointer (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice buck congrats will put alot of meat in the freezer.


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 13, 2013)

I missed this !.....Congrats on a fine old Buck Mr Nick !!...


----------



## Headshot (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice animal.  Congratulations.


----------



## CBqakNflats (Dec 14, 2013)

Love the before and after pics...congrats on taking a gnarly old warrior!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

gorgeous old pig nico.  congrats again brother


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Dec 15, 2013)

Good buck Nic & that's a nice view.


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 15, 2013)

congrats nice buck


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a Browning 1885 High Wall with a 28 inch octagon barrel. 270 caliber. I like single shot rifles.



I am the same way. I have a TCR 83 aristocrat in 7mm Mag, a TCR 87 in .308 win & a Ruger #1 in .270 win. Love all 3 of them. Congrats on a great buck Nic.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Dec 16, 2013)

make some room in the freezer.

nice buck.

I favor the single-shots myself. just not the expensive ones.

have a encore pistol with 454 casull / 7mm-08 barrels.. 
and just picked up a handi rifle in 44 mag


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice Buck congrats.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 16, 2013)

Well done sir.  Congrats


----------



## Monster Hunter (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice Buck! Congrats!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes sir, that's a fine deer. Congrats Nic.


----------



## thomas gose (Dec 18, 2013)

beautiful rifle!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks folks, I really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice buck Nic, congratulations!


----------



## smoothie (Dec 25, 2013)

Good job bud


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice old brusier Nic congrats!!!


----------



## Blisterapine (Dec 29, 2013)

great deer , love those beams!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry I missed this, congrats on the kill Nic! Really happy for you brother! The picture of him entering the field is awesome!


----------



## Darien1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have that same exact rifle.  It's a shooter.


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

nice


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2014)

Got him back from the taxidermist last week.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 17, 2014)

Now that's a fine addition to the wall.

Hoss


----------



## Milkman (Mar 5, 2014)

Made a fine looking mount Nic,  Congrats again !!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats on a fine buck.


----------

